# Can you find fursuiters breaking the magic on video?



## Elf-cat (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm looking for fursuiters who break the magic on camera and are there any videos out there on the Internet with fursuiters breaking the magic on video?

I'm curious how often it happens and why is it so hard to find videos that focus on that?


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 19, 2016)

...is this what you wanted?


----------



## Nataku (Jul 19, 2016)

Watch some of the 'waiting in line' videos for some of the bigger cons. Very easy to find suiters standing there in otherwise full suit holding their head under their arms.


----------



## Elf-cat (Jul 25, 2016)

Seen it, not interested in seeing girls doing that. Only males


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jul 25, 2016)

In the end everyone knows you're just some sweaty human in a fursuit.
I've even seen little kids exclaim things about the person in the dog suit,or the monster costume.
It's just fun to pretend just like with cosplay and even if you break 'the magic' people end up forgetting what you look like minutes after you put your head,suit or cosplay back on
and the fun continues.


----------



## Elf-cat (Jul 28, 2016)

I found the ultimate source!
fursuit games twister - YouTube
Thank you everyone for participating! ^_^


----------



## brian577 (Aug 11, 2016)

The reason it's hard to find is because it's considered taboo to do so.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> ...is this what you wanted?


I'm sorry, but how can someone watch that without cringing just a little bit.


----------



## Elf-cat (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm sorry, but how can someone watch that without cringing just a little bit.


Nope, this is what I wanted:


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 15, 2016)

Elf-cat said:


> Nope, this is what I wanted:


That was even worse, but whatever


----------

